# Baron Davis Demands Trade To Pacers!



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

Wouldn't that be awesome if it were true? Oh you thought it was true? Sorry, just trying to get people to read this thread.

I WANT BARON DAVIS.
The guy has incredible game, and can be top-5 point EASILY. And I wouldn't be surprised if New Orleans would give him up if the right offer came alone. Like say an offer involving some combonation of Harrington/Croshere/Bender/Tinsley/Draft Pick(s)?

Anyone know if New Orleans would ever shop around Baron? And what do you think it would take to get him?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I would love to get Baron Davis, but I doubt N.O. would deal him to us, man you got me excited with your post title, but nice job with it, it should attract posters. I don't know if I would want to give up that much for him though.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Baron Davis is my favorite point guard in the League, but I think Tinsley is a better fit for the Pacers. I just love Tinsley's game.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Baron Davis is my favorite point guard in the League, but I think Tinsley is a better fit for the Pacers. I just love Tinsley's game.


I agree here, finally someone who likes Tinsley! The majority of people hate him and say he has no game, he is a pure PG and that can be hard to find. He does need to work on his shot though.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I wouldn't really want to get Baron Davis. Because if we get him and deal players like Bender, Harrington and picks for him, we have made our forwards weak (atleast for the future) and i don't think the NBA is a game driven by point guards anymore. 

When's the last time a point guard carried a team to the title? Last time i can think of any is 1990 when Isiah Thomas led Detriot to the title. Other then that, it's been forwards or centers leading teams to titles.

If we could deal Tinsley, one of Harrington OR Bender and Croshere of course i would do it. But i wouldn't deal both Al and Jonny with a 1st rounder for him. 

If we're going to make a block buster like that, i'd reather try and land a Antoine Walker or a Latrell Spreewell then landing a point guard. 

I do think we need to upgrade the point, but Davis is 3 worlds ahead of Tinsley.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I would love to have Baron, not only is he one of my favorite PGs but he would be a great fit for the Pacers. I would give up Harrington for this guy. And now you must die for getting me so excited.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I would love to have BD but I worry about his health. His knees and back are always bothering him. Nonetheless, I love his game. He would be a great fit for the Pacers. I also think Tinsley took a lot of slack for last year. I really look for him to work hard in the offseason and come in and just take over. That said the Pacers need another quality point guard of the distributor variety. I don't think Claxton is what the Pacers need, he is good...but only an average passer.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jreywind</b>!
> I would love to have BD but I worry about his health. His knees and back are always bothering him. Nonetheless, I love his game. He would be a great fit for the Pacers. I also think Tinsley took a lot of slack for last year. I really look for him to work hard in the offseason and come in and just take over. That said the Pacers need another quality point guard of the distributor variety. I don't think Claxton is what the Pacers need, he is good...but only an average passer.


agreed, BD's knee problems worry me a bit to, injuries can cause inconsistency and we don't need anymore of that.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> agreed, BD's knee problems worry me a bit to, injuries can cause inconsistency and we don't need anymore of that.


Thats the only downside I see to Davis. And the fact that Tinsley is inconsistent is main reason we want another PG, but why get Baron when he is inconsistent as well.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If we did do a trade for Davis i'd wanna keep Tins and play Davis at the 2.

maybe a sign-and-trade with Brad and someone for Davis? It won't happen but it's a cool idea


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> If we did do a trade for Davis i'd wanna keep Tins and play Davis at the 2.
> 
> maybe a sign-and-trade with Brad and someone for Davis? It won't happen but it's a cool idea


Nah, I think Artest should stay at 2, we could take a chance with Baron at 1.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

JO and BDiddy are great friends too. Never happen though.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I would love to get Baron Davis, but I doubt N.O. would deal him to us, man you got me excited with your post title, but nice job with it, it should attract posters. I don't know if I would want to give up that much for him though.


He had you excited and he had me worried. I most definitely don't want to see Baron Davis in a Pacers jersey anytime soon.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> He had you excited and he had me worried. I most definitely don't want to see Baron Davis in a Pacers jersey anytime soon.


I would love to see him in a Pacers jersey, but if he does get hurt again then we pretty much would be the ones at loss.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I would love to see him in a Pacers jersey, but if he does get hurt again then we pretty much would be the ones at loss.


That is unless we can keep Tinsley. It would be great to have Baron and Tinsley, so if somthing happens to Baron, Tinsley can step right in.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Huh...it's a good PG, maybe should break a little more to be one of the best PG in the league. And remember, each 3 months he has an injury...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

If we got Baron without giving up Harrington, our defense would be the best in the league. Baron Davis, Artest, Harrington, and O'neal all could be canidates for the all defense team.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> If we got Baron without giving up Harrington, our defense would be the best in the league. Baron Davis, Artest, Harrington, and O'neal all could be canidates for the all defense team.


We already have IMO the best Defensive player in the league, with Baron it would make us the best defensive team in the league, Detroit fans may beg to defer.


----------



## chcbearsfan (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> When's the last time a point guard carried a team to the title? Last time i can think of any is 1990 when Isiah Thomas led Detriot to the title. Other then that, it's been forwards or centers leading teams to titles.


I am a big BBall fan and could swear a guard by the name of jordan won 6 tiles after zeke's 2. Kobe on the lakers...thats 3 more. Dont forget withought Tony Parker Jkidd's Nets would have handled the Spurs. Sounds like you really didnt think before you spoke.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chcbearsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I am a big BBall fan and could swear a guard by the name of jordan won 6 tiles after zeke's 2. Kobe on the lakers...thats 3 more. Dont forget withought Tony Parker Jkidd's Nets would have handled the Spurs. Sounds like you really didnt think before you spoke.


He said point guards, not shooting guards.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chcbearsfan</b>!
> 
> Sounds like you really didnt think before you spoke.


:laugh: :laugh: Look whose talking.


----------

